# NES - Nelson Resources



## System (20 January 2017)

Nelson Resources Limited is a gold exploration company that has secured a number of highly prospective exploration projects in Western Australia, situated in the Eastern Gold Fields Superterrane region of the Yilgarn Craton. 

It is anticipated that NES will list on the ASX during February 2017.

http://nelsonresources.com.au


----------



## Cam019 (14 July 2018)

Oooo, first chart for this thread. See below.


----------



## Miner (29 October 2019)

this is a great stock and thread  indeed.
2017 - maiden posting as an introduction
2018- one
2019 - this one with possible more in next two months.
This is a highly speculative stock . Low volume sale.
Instead of putting money on Melbourne Cup some could be made here-
Strength of betting - possible JV partner  and jacked up price prior to JV arrangement and a possible rights .
Large area - good deposit- claimed to be of Tropicana belt. Keep in mind the gold price when Newmont abandoned it and today's price. Of course SIPA could have continued to harness the strength.
I am contemplating and watch the movement in next two days.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191002/pdf/44944k3wl4c3fz.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 October 2022)

Woodline was previously owned by a Newmont JV which spent $16m delineating several early-stage targets, including Woodline and Tempest. This exploration stopped back in 2012 when the gold price began to free-fall. A 10,800m aircore program kicked off at Woodline early August, closely followed by a 3,000m program at Tempest. 

Then there was an ASX letter, as the market moved a bit. The reply on 13 Sept was along the lines:


> _The company completed the air-core program at Woodline and Tempest on the 7 September 2022 and demobilised from site shortly thereafter.  The first drilling samples were accepted for processing at SGS Laboratories on 22 August 2022 with 11 batches in total being delivered.
> 
> The first assay batch results were received by the Company’s Exploration Manager on 8 September 2022 whilst he was still in the field. At this time there have been no other assays received and the results of the initial batch have not, as yet, been reviewed or interpreted. _






> _The Company expects to be receiving assays for the next 3 to 4 weeks and is not planning to release any information to the market until all the assays from the recent program have been collated, reviewed and interpreted_.



which is any time soon


----------

